
Ask HN: Does Microsoft hire mediocre developers? - acidus
I&#x27;ve heard that Microsoft is hiring Go developers. I personally find working for Microsoft very interesting (Azure in particular) and I can write Go but I&#x27;m far from being an expert. I&#x27;m still learning, every day (I guess this applies to everyone else). I&#x27;m highly motivated and I am a fast learner but I don&#x27;t think I can be compared to engineers like Aaron Schlesinger, Brian Ketelsen, Ashley McNamara, etc...<p>All the new hires are amazing, I really respect them. But I&#x27;m not as good as them. Should I still try to apply or maybe I shouldn&#x27;t bother? I want a change in my career. I&#x27;m looking for an environment where there is a lot of talented people that I can learn from, and I want to work for a company that invests their time in making me a better developer. I work for a small company that struggles to find talent because they don&#x27;t have enough money to attract it.<p>Thank you!
======
skylark
If you can't get in despite your best attempts, then maybe it wasn't meant to
be. But let them be the ones to say no. Never disqualify yourself before
you've even tried.

------
bsvalley
when you're facing a whiteboard with an interviewer looking over your
shoulder, looking at the clock waiting for you to write a basic function that
cracks a complex problem, you can have 20 years of experience in Go, it ain't
gonna change much! Just apply and see...

------
ccdev
I'm not a Go developer but I had piqued Microsoft's interested before, back
when I didn't have any professional C# experience (have a few C# projects,
though).

Most of my experience is with small web shops and startups so you could
definitely get their attention. They just left me with a bad impression when
one of their recruiters ghosted me hard. According to LinkedIn the recruiter
still works there but it's been difficult trying to get a hold of someone
else.

------
leksak
On average, every average developer is average. Apply!

------
zerr
Why would they use Go instead of C#?

~~~
acidus
Kubernetes was written in Go. Microsoft seems to be actually pretty open about
language choices. Some examples: their first version of the Azure CLI used
Node, they started using Python in their 2.0 version. The new ACI k8s
connector uses TypeScript (VSCode too)!

~~~
marcc
Microsoft isn't just using TypeScript, they created and maintain TypeScript.

